# DC Addition advice:



## MCD4x4 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking to add an additional 4" line off my 6" line. The problem is I can't get there with 6". I need to dip down through my work bench to hook up with a 17 Bandsaw. There's no other way to get there. I drew a picture illustrating my plan. Any insight would be appreciated. I don't want to build it if it won't qork. Thanks


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

MCD,

Not sure the question..yes it will work. How well, or shall I say how badly it performs will depend on how far away and what kind of DC is on the other side of the 6". You will be much better off running 2 4" lines to the BS in parallel from the 6". When you choke down the 6" to 4", your airflow is reduced so when you split it back up at the BS you are splitting the already reduced flow.

Hope that helps.

Carl


----------



## MCD4x4 (Jul 24, 2017)

Carl, thanks for the reply. I have this DC http://www.grizzly.com/products/3HP...h-Aluminum-Impeller-Polar-Bear-Series/G0562ZP
And it is about 15' and three elbows away. With 6" up to the point where the picture discribes the 4" dropping off to the BS. Thoughts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't use the DC on my bandsaws*

I use a shop vac on my 14" and 18" bandsaws, and I put the collection nozzle right under the table where the saw dust is generated. The shop vac has a much higher velocity air stream than the DC and so it works better to collect the fine dust generated by a bandsaw. I use the DC for the dual drum sander, thickness planers, jointer and table saw all with the 4" ports.


----------

